# قصة الطيران



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

قصة الطيران وتتحدث عن
كيف تطير الطائرة
الطيرين الفرنسين الاوائل,الرواد الفرنسيون
الطائرات الشراعية او المحلقات
المحاولات الأولي للطيران الشراعى
الطيارون الانجليز الأوائل ,الرواد الإنجليز فى الطيران​ربما اثار هذا العنوان تسائل البعض لماذا لانقول الرواد البريطانينالاان الواقع أنه لم يظهر احد من رواد الطيران الأوائل في اسكتلندة أو ارثر هويتين برون احد الملاحين الذين ساهمو في الحرب والذين وقعو في الأسر في الماثيا بعد إصابته في احدي الغارات الجويه والمعروف عن براون انه من القلائل الذين اظهرو اهتماما وهواية بالملاحه الجويه منذ كان صبيا فكان هذا سببا في نجاحه المستمر في كل العمليات الحربيه الجويه التي اشترك فيها بفنه وخبرته بتوجيه قاذفات القنابل الي اغراضها وعندما تم التعارف بين انكوك وبراون في مدينة جلاسجو حيث ولد براون واقام طيلة سني حياته قال له الكوك 
(اني عقدت العزم علي القيام برحله جويه دون توقف من ثيوفو ) واعتقد ان وزارة الطيرانلن تمانع في اعارتي قاذفة قنابل من طراز ( فيكرزفيمي ) وتعديلها قليلا ليمكنها الطيران المتواصل لمسافه.500 2, ميل تقريبا فماذا تقول في ذالك ……؟ 

اسمحو لى ان اقدم لكم او لكل العالم العربى وهذه المدونه ولى الشرف ان اقدمها لكم لانها تحتوى على معلومات مفيده جدا جدا

مدونه قصه الطيران

http://story-aviation.blogspot.com/​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
مشكور
بس لو نسختها في الموقع بدلا من الروابط الخارجية


----------



## amr habib (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا انا سعيد جدا بمرورك


----------

